# Hobie power skiff re build



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

Hey guys, I bought this boat along with a 50 hp tiller from gramps on here, actually saw his ad on Craiglist and bought it the next day! I had been in the market for a small flats boat after selling my FFA pig at auction. This was my first boat. Motor had some trouble so we sold it for $500 to a guy from South tx who drove 8 hours for it! Ended up re powering with a 2006 yamaha 60 hp oil injected 2 stroke and adding a center console. Re painted the boat to a arctic blue and paint didn't stick well so in the process of re painting.. added a poling platform, bilge pump, cooler rack for the seat, built a front hatch (it was missing) and made a livewell under the front seat of the console. Me and my dad did all the work on the boat and had a great time doing it. Boat drafts 7", foot and a half with motor down and will run in a foot or less. WOT is 32 MPH with me (125 lbs), my dad (240 lbs) 18 gal of gas, and 3 batteries. Boat still self bails at idle speed. 
Here is a link to the pictures, could not get them to upload normally, just copy paste the link in your search bar. Thanks for looking.

http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/Fishingjordan/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

I am 15 also and live about 25 minutes from galveston texas.


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

That looks great! Good work and congrats on the boat!


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

Wolffie said:


> That looks great! Good work and congrats on the boat!


Thanks !


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

My first boat was a hobie skiff when I was not much younger than you. Perfect boat to start with!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

What happened to the jet drive?


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> What happened to the jet drive?


If your talking about the enforcer durajet jet that gramost had on here it would never start for us when we went to look at the boat buto I was planning on re powering anyways so we sold it.


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> My first boat was a hobie skiff when I was not much younger than you. Perfect boat to start with!


It really is a great first boat, thinking about selling it now and buying a flats boat with a tunnel.


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> My first boat was a hobie skiff when I was not much younger than you. Perfect boat to start with!


It really is a great first boat, thinking about selling it now and buying a flats boat with a tunnel.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

When I was a kid I always wanted the boat I have now which is a tunnel hull flats boat. I would go back to a hobie if I could find the right one to rebuild.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Fishingjordan said:


> If your talking about the enforcer durajet jet that gramost had on here it would never start for us when we went to look at the boat buto I was planning on re powering anyways so we sold it.


Noooo! Dang gramps, why didn't you sell it to me, lol. Keep the Hobie, you'll be sorry you got rid of her after.


----------



## Fishingjordan (May 30, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> Noooo! Dang gramps, why didn't you sell it to me, lol. Keep the Hobie, you'll be sorry you got rid of her after.


Thanks that convinced me to keep it! Just wish it runner a little skinnier


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Jack plate and heavy cupped prop will take a few inches off the running draft.


----------

